# Residents Only



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Just thought I would like to say how much I enjoy this time of the hunting season. Drove to work this morning saw a guy hunting my hopefully sat morning spot with ND plates. I loved it! For the most part it is local ND people out sharing and enjoying the resources this state provides us!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha! I smell another NR bash in a round about way. To be completely honest with you the only issue that I have ever had in my 7 years of hunting in North Dakota, was from North Dakota teeneagers or college kids running out into the same field we were hunting in and start blasting away at the ponds that were only 300 yards away from us. then they proceeded to walk towards us pick up a decoy goose head that had fallen off in the dark while we were walking into the wet field and run off with it. REALLY? what are you going to do with a decoy head. This whole we dont respect your land BS has got to stop. You were obviously trying to start a NR/R dispute. If you ever get the chance to look at teh MWF website you will notice that no one on there ever complains about NR's coming into our lakes and taking fish or being disrepectful while hunting in MN. You make it out to be an issue that doesn't even exhist from what I have experienced. We tun into the same group of guys in a WMA out there from Wisconsin and never have issues with them as well.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

So if I am a college kid and get residency and take your spot with non- res plates do you still love me taking your field?


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

wow i encourage people to enjoy my state. very selffish i have to say


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

A ND resident on a ND hunting site was expressing his happiness to see another ND resident out hunting.....And what happens?

All you, residents of another state (I assume), come in here trying to stir **** up!?!

Nuff said!!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

templey_41 said:


> You were obviously trying to start a NR/R dispute..


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Re-read your post bud.........You sir, appear to be the one with the chip on your shoulder.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope no chip actually, just when the Title starts out Residents Only you know they are going fishing for a dispute. I just stated that its not always that way. Yes I do agree that there are NR's that come in and don't do their part to make us look good. BUT, as stated above it does go the other way.

I think it's awesome that someone is happy that a fellow statesman is out hunting I really do especially if that person has kids with them and is passing the sport on.....its not that rare in north dakota, i've seen it every year i am up there, so it seems to me with the title should have read differently if its NOT a NR bash. Enjoy your last month of solitude from us NR's I bet you won't even notice that I was there from Oct 1-10th. oke:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

templey_41 said:


> Enjoy your last month of solitude from us NR's I bet you won't even notice that I was there from Oct 1-10th. oke:


I will enjoy it. And I won't notice you here, you're right....It'll be too damn hard to pick you out amongst all the other "blueplaters" running around. oke:  (sarcasm, for those of you unable to comprehend it via online)

Hope you have a good trip. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

templey_41 said:


> haha! I smell another NR bash in a round about way. To be completely honest with you the only issue that I have ever had in my 7 years of hunting in North Dakota, was from North Dakota teeneagers or college kids running out into the same field we were hunting in and start blasting away at the ponds that were only 300 yards away from us. then they proceeded to walk towards us pick up a decoy goose head that had fallen off in the dark while we were walking into the wet field and run off with it. REALLY? what are you going to do with a decoy head. This whole we dont respect your land BS has got to stop. You were obviously trying to start a NR/R dispute. If you ever get the chance to look at teh MWF website you will notice that no one on there ever complains about NR's coming into our lakes and taking fish or being disrepectful while hunting in MN. You make it out to be an issue that doesn't even exhist from what I have experienced. We tun into the same group of guys in a WMA out there from Wisconsin and never have issues with them as well.


First of all MN and WI hunters just hunt different then the Dakota guys. You all set up spread right off the gravel roads. Parking your trucks in rock throwing distance in the wide open. You are the ones the show up at day break trying to set up in fields others are already set up in. You bust all the roosts constantly bringing your damn boats over here. I see MN and WI guys in 10ft boats in potholes only 5 times bigger then the damn boat. 
The point is not that you don't respect the land. You don't respect the way we hunt up here, and you bring your shoulder to shoulder hunting standards here. Same thing goes with pheasant hunting. I have seen it all, and most of the time it is NRs.
As far you as you trying to compare our hunting to your fishing, I just laugh! Everyone knows MN fisherman are buoy humpers as well. 
So if you want to hunt here do it like it's supposed to be done. If you want to hunt water so damn bad hunt loafing and transition ponds. Just don't bring you horrible hunting etiquette. It's not much to much to ask, is it?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

And we're off!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

So because we are not from North or South Dakota us "blue platers" don't know how to hunt right? That's a real mature statement. :roll:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ha this one is going to get locked up. I totally agree with templey, this thread was started only to bash nr's. I went to school in jamestown for a couple years and it was the residents that didn't know how to hunt waterfowl. Its the residents that drive around jumping feilds, not asking permission and shooting out of their cars. I'm sure some nr's do it too, but from what i saw most of the ******* waterfowling was coming from the residents. 
mn shoost way more geese then nd does anyways, you guys act like a goose has never been shot or hunted in mn. Its funny how nd residents think that ALL nd residents can walk on water.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I enjoy this site because it offers a wealth of information, and the opportunity to hear a variety of opinions on subjects.....and differing opinions can help one learn.

But.....I see no value in just "we're better than you" topics (from either side).

Q: Moderators, would the site (and members) be better served if such lines of discussion were immediately cut off?


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

Very classy wingmaster. very classy. way to make your state look good and welcoming.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

This is got to be the dumbest thread to exist on this site, you sound dumber than a bunch of school girls bickering about ponys and stickers. A person lives a few hours away and there treated like they jumped the mexican border wtf. If you have a problem with a hunter deal with them in person, you wont change the ways people hunt by bashing innocent people online.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

oldfireguy said:


> Q: Moderators, would the site (and members) be better served if such lines of discussion were immediately cut off?


Probably. But some things never change, and some people never learn. No one will deny that a lot of people show up in North Dakota every year and hunt in ways that don't work very well and don't make a lot of sense. But those people can come from anywhere. And there's plenty of people from North Dakota that hunt in ways that most people don't approve of too. The fact of the matter is that only a small percentage of people frequent forums like this. Most of the people that all this rage is directed towards haven't the first clue that anyone has a problem with them or how they hunt. What happens on these forums is so counter productive because the people that are arguing are all aware of the issue, and most likely are not a big part of the problem.

What it always boils down to is that someone isn't getting their way, so they point the finger at someone else and blame them for it. Someone said something about NR's showing up at sunrise in fields that R's are already set up in. Would the complaint be any different if those NR's got up at 2am and set up 2 hours before the R's even showed up? No. There would still be the same whining. And how would it really go if every NR showed up with a field spread instead of a boat? It would be a bigger circus than it already is.

What people need to learn is that there's a lot of hunters out there. It's impossible to make them all do things they way you want them to, especially when what you want them to do is stay at least 10 miles away from you at all times. What we need to do is learn how to accept things for what they are. Instead of blaming other people for everything, try to help them out and educate them a little instead of instantly burning them down. You can't dwell on this stuff. You'll be miserable if you can't learn to get over it. Waterfowl hunting is incredibly trendy right now, so whether you like it or not there are other people that want to do it too. You only make the problem worse by slinging mud and making accusations.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think good points were made, I will lock it before it gets ugly. :thumb:


----------

